# Genie 44/34 whole home architecture etc



## Lotus99 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi, I am a current DTV customer with a non-genie setup. I just installed 3 new smaller TV's alongside my main tv in my family room (4 tvs total in main theatre room). I ran coax, power, cat 5. I am all set on connecting the wired genie and the minis to the 4 TV's in the same room (not interested in a wireless solution). The main goal is to have 4 different live shows (mostly sporting events) on at the same time in the same room. I only have a 4 port SWM in my smart box in laundry room. I am going to upgrade that to an 8 port SWM...because going to 16 would force me to run more lines from my roof to the smart box in the laundry room and don't feel like doing that right now.

So, my main family room will have the main Genie box connected to main TV and the 3 other TV's will get the minis. My understanding is that The Genie requires 5 tuners and when I put in the 8 port SWM I will have max of 8 available. Each box and mini has its own coax connection to 8 port SWM.


My garage will have a 1 tuner non dvr box for tv in garage and another room will have the same (6 tvs total on at same time quite often). Sometimes all of these will be on at the same time. That is 7 tuners at same time out of 8 possible if I understand correctly.


Anyway, while all this is going on, would I be able to record any shows that are not currently being viewed? For example while all these tv's are on and playing different games, could I be recording Game of Thrones and Bizarre Foods in the background? Anyone have any experience or expertise regarding tuner math and this kind of setup?Appreciate any comments thanks a lot.


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

I think you may have mistaken how it works. The Genie has 5 tuners built in. The SWiM 8 does not have tuners, but is able to connect up to 8 TVs, provided enough tuners are available. The SWiM 8 would correctly recognize (and handle) the 7 tuners you mentioned above. Going beyond the 8 tuners would indeed require additional cabling for the SWiM16, as you also mentioned.

With 6 TVs, your setup functionality will be thus:

Main room:
Genie and Minis will use ALL 5 tuners that are built into the Genie. The Genie (main unit) reserves 2 tuners for itself that cannot be shared. It can stream to a MAX of 3 other TVs simultaneously (Whole Home DVR built-in). In this case, that would be the 3 Minis connected to the 3 TVs in the same room.

Since the main Genie reserves 2 tuners for itself, 1 of those can be used for live TV, while the other can be used to record programming. It could also be used for PIP (picture-in-picture), if that's what you wanted. The Genie Minis cannot do PIP.

Garage and other room:
Standard receivers would not participate in Whole Home DVR capabilities. If either is an HD receiver, it could indeed connect with the Genie for Whole Home DVR (WHDVR).

For your final question, all TVs could be watching live TV and the Genie would have 1 remaining tuner for recording. You would not be able to record more than 1 show in the above scenario. This is because 4 of the 5 Genie tuners are in use. One of the TVs (connected to a Genie Mini) would have to be off (not in use) to free up a Genie tuner for recording.

Hope this helps!

-=K=-

PS: more experienced experts will have some other suggestions/comments as well


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

As long as the mini's TV's are not (using) live TV channel viewing (as they take a tuner away from the genie doing that) You may not be having a recording conflix.

Swm 8 is total tuners allowed max One RG6 Down lead from LNB (SWM13) = 13 tuners on one rG6 down lead (may not be in your area -would require a purchase on your part.

Swm-16 =16 tuners (require) legacy LNB install and 4 rg6 down leads.

GENIE =5
HDDVR=2
HD=1

Mini's =0

Monthly charge is $6.50 for all - SO I would suggest you install HD receivers instead of minis Then you can record anything you want using the 5 tuners.

D* install will get everything sorted out for you


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

With the Genie and the minis, it is possible to record and watch at the same time, so the Genie could be recording multiple channels at the same time the minis and/or Genie are watching those recordings as opposed to different live channels.

The Genie can stream up to 3 items at one time. That can be 3 live shows to 3 minis, 3 recordings to any whole-home device, or a combination. If you have other HD equipment (DVRs or receivers) in your system, they can stream recordings from the Genie but still use only those 3 streaming channels.

Also, don't confuse a splitter with an SWM8 or SWM16. There is an 8 channel SWM LNB and there is a 13 channel SWM LNB. Both have a single coax coming from the dish which then goes to one or more splitters to feed up to 8 (or 13) tuners. There is also an SWM8 and an SWM16 external multiswitch. Both require four coax from the dish and can feed up to 8 or 16 tuners respectively (again through splitters as needed). Also, if you exceed 8 tuners with an SWM16, there are two outputs and each output is limited to 8 tuners so you have to be careful to balance the tuner load so neither side exceeds 8.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

There's one tuner left for recording (unless PIP is being used and then there would be no free tuners). I say this understanding that you were specifically asking about content that was NOT being watched.

The Genie would not be able to serve up recorded content to either of the two standard receivers during this exercise.

I'd give serious consideration to obtaining at least one HR2x and letting DIRECTV worry about installing a SWM16 if conditions warrant.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

The OP posted on another forum. I also suggested he keep both HR24s, and get DirecTV to install an SWM16, but he did not want the additional cabling, so I suggested he buy an SWM13 LNB from one of the e-bay vendors...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yep. That would be the best solution if he's got two DVRs now.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You could probably get some pretty handsome trim for $45. Along with that would come SWM/DECA certification and the long-term support that is often tedious to come by otherwise.


----------



## Lotus99 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank you for your responses I'm coming along I think... my protection plan is up in 2 weeks so want to be ready. Bought the 13 swm today I will try it out. Can anyone tell me which 1x8 Splitter I should get I was checking solid signal but not sure which one to grab. (Edit - got it on SS..green label one thnks.)

Possible final wired setup:

1) Genie in bedroom
2) mini in garage
3) another mini in study
4) 4 TV's in main home theatre room (maybe a 5th later I have extra coax etc there in case..) comprising HR24 and single tuner boxes
5) if I have 2 hr24's and 2 single tuner non-dvr boxes that would be 11 tuners total max and 7 ports on 8 port splitter used.
6) or something else 

What's the best 1 tuner non dvr box.. H25? Thanks a lot.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

If the three boxes in the Home Theatre are only going to be used for game day viewing, I'd suggest putting the DVRs elsewhere. While they can be programmed remotely by non-DVR receivers, you cannot set up recordings from another DVR. They can be programmed using a device app or the DIRECTV website app.

The H25 is the latest non-DVR, but you don't get to specify which model you get within any product line as part of a DIRECTV facilitated upgrade.

The splitter keywords are "green label". AFAIK, they are only offered under the DIRECTV brand.


----------



## Lotus99 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks I'll check out those apps have never done that. As of right now home theatre might get 4 boxes HR24 and H25 mix (something like that). Still considering putting genie in main room tho. Everyday is game day pretty much especially during baseball season.


----------



## Lotus99 (Apr 27, 2015)

I could put the main genie box in main theatre room which gives me lots of hard drive space and easy control of what to record in the room I generally manage that from. Then put a mini in a bedroom which wont be on when using all these other TV's and maybe one more in garage or maybe not (could just go with genie and 1 mini). Then have the rest be HR24 or 1 tuner non dvr boxes. That gives me 3 tuners open on genie to record with while the 4 tvs are on in main theatre room and garage and study (6 tvs on total at times)...leaving 3 tuners open on genie to record with while the 6 TV's are on.

Unless the HR24 is a more reliable box to have in main theatre room that gets used heavily and must work as flawlessly as possible. I prefer to manage all recording from main theatre room. From reading posts I think people might prefer the HR24 DVR to the genie for reliability...?? Or is that sentiment just for clients and not for the main box? People prefer HR24 to clients but main genie box is just as good/reliable than a HR24? Think I need break from thinking about this...


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I would say, without hesitation, that the HR44 is every bit as reliable as an HR24, and a whole lot faster, larger hard drive, and 5 tuners. That should certainly be one of your choices.

For the secondary televisions in the main theater room, is it important for them to be able to do "trick play", i.e., pause, scroll back, etc.? If that is needed, then they need to be either mini clients, or DVRs. If they only need to be able to play live, then using H25 receivers might be the preferred option (as you won't be using Genie tuners).

You have garage, study, bedroom, and main theater room. Four TVs in main theater room.

Other than sports, how much recording do you do? I would suggest putting the Genie in the main theater room. Put an HR24 in the study (can record two channels). Put an H25 in the garage and in the bedroom. They can watch recordings from either the Genie or the HR24, and watching live they have their own tuners. That leaves the other 3 TVs in the main theater room. For those I would either use H25s or clients. If you will be recording all the sports, then clients are okay because they can just watch the recording and not use up another tuner on the Genie. But if you want the other 3 TVs to be able to view totally independent of what you are recording, then they need to be H25s.

However, the other consideration not yet discussed is cost. You can get a Genie and 3 clients probably for free. But if you don't take the clients and want H25s or HR24s instead, each box is going to cost you. So the most cost effective solution (up front cost) will be a Genie and 3 clients, plus whatever other boxes you need to complete the setup. If cost is no object, then I would in general get H25s rather than clients, or HR24s.


----------



## Lotus99 (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeah I can get the Genie and 3 clients for free. But not too worried about that if it is not optimal solution. A Genie box and no clients might be the way to go. The Live shows being played in main theatre room will not be recorded. For example I would have 4 different games on...or tonight I would have 2 games and 2 news channels to watch all the mayhem...I would not be recording them tho. But I may want to be recording an HBO show or something on history channel (2 shows) behind the scenes. But those 2 shows will not be on any TV's. Thanks for mentioning the pause and rewind aspect which I have not considered. Certainly would be convenient for all TV's to have that when playing sports. Damn.... :hurah:

Possible new setup:

Tv1 main tv - Genie

Tv2 - H25 or HR24

Tv3 - H25 or HR24

Tv4 - H25 or HR24

bedroom - HR22

Study - HR 24

Garage - H24 (these last 3 boxes are the ones I have right now)

So need the Genie which I can get for free because my protection plan is up and then have to buy 3 H25's or HR24's and mount them to wall in main theatre room or zip tie them to back of each tv or something. Thank you.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

You wont get deals on HR24 or H25 when getting the Genie under the protection plan the first time around dealing with the CSR. They'll insist on Minis.

Be prepared to do the song and dance to getting what you want.

The right move is Minis in the garage and one in either bedroom/studio. Using the HR22 in the bedroom/studio that doesn't get he Mini.

And a rack with a cooling system for four boxes you will have in the TV room.


----------



## Lotus99 (Apr 27, 2015)

Drucifer said:


> You wont get deals on HR24 or H25 when getting the Genie under the protection plan the first time around dealing with the CSR. They'll insist on Minis.
> 
> Be prepared to do the song and dance to getting what you want.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lotus99 (Apr 27, 2015)

Almost final configuration (TV1-4 are main TV room):

Tv1 - Main TV - Genie

Tv2 - H25

Tv3 - H24 (have already)

Tv4 - mini

Study - HR 22 (have already)

Garage - mini

master bedroom - HR24 (have already)

With this even when all 6tv's are on, I still have 2 tuners available for stealth recording.....which is fine.

Yahtzee!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Lotus99 said:


> With this even when all 6tv's are on, I still have 2 *4* tuners available for stealth recording.....which is fine.
> 
> Yahtzee!


There, fixed it


----------



## Lotus99 (Apr 27, 2015)

Let me clarify. TV4 and garage each have a mini. That takes 2 tuners. Genie reserves 2 for herself. There's one left over and genie is only using 1 of the 2 so that leaves 2 for stealth recording. I will not be recording anything that is being played live. All stealth. I'm focused on recording from the Genie not how many tuners I have available with the 13 SWM...just the Genie. so still 2 I believe.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

From the other two HDDVRs.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Lotus99 said:


> How is that? TV4 and garage each have a mini. That takes 2 tuners. *Genie reserves 2 for herself.* There's one left over and genie is only using 1 of the 2 so that leaves 2 for stealth recording. I will not be recording anything that is being played live. All stealth.


Also, the Genie does not reserve any tuners, is first come, first served. So someone watching from a client can actually set 4 things to record, leaving everybody else with recorded stuff to watch


----------



## Lotus99 (Apr 27, 2015)

Ok thanks. Yeah I want to manage all recording from the main room with the genie and not use the other HR's in other rooms. But the option is there. So technically 4 if I want to set some recordings from other HR boxes in other rooms and then access thru the network .


----------



## Lotus99 (Apr 27, 2015)

Can I acess those HR boxes that are in other rooms from the Genie and set recordings on it from there? Or do I physically have to walk to that room to set recordings from that rooms HR?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You cannot set recordings on other DVRs from Genies nor their clients (aka minis). With an H25 you can, or with, say the great app for the iPad.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Lotus99 said:


> do I physically have to walk to that room to set recordings from that rooms HR?


That is one way, another way is using the DIRECTV® apps


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Lotus99 said:


> Can I acess those HR boxes that are in other rooms from the Genie and set recordings on it from there? Or do I physically have to walk to that room to set recordings from that rooms HR?


While you can't set recordings on the the other HR's from the Genie, I'm pretty sure that you can set them via the H24 & H25 which will also be in the same room as the Genie. So, you wouldn't need to leave that room to set recordings on the other HR's, even without the app.


----------



## b52pooh (Mar 10, 2011)

This is true. If you are using an H24/25, you can press the record button and the receiver will ask which DVR to record it on. Some people use the H24/25 as a "master controller" to multiple DVR's in a whole home configuration.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Bill Broderick said:


> While you can't set recordings on the the other HR's from the Genie, I'm pretty sure that you can set them via the H24 & H25 which will also be in the same room as the Genie. So, you wouldn't need to leave that room to set recordings on the other HR's, even without the app.


I am very sure! You'd be able to choose any DVR with an H25 or H24.


----------



## Lotus99 (Apr 27, 2015)

That is excellent news....things are getting better all the time...


----------



## Lotus99 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi I got the swm 13 and its hooked up. Main tv works but other tvs aren't finding signal is there something in setup we have to change? There isn't 3D1LNBR0 option in the settings. Thank you.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Lotus99 said:


> Hi I got the swm 13 and its hooked up. Main tv works but other tvs aren't finding signal is there something in setup we have to change? There isn't 3D1LNBR0 option in the settings. Thank you.


Which receivers are not working? What software are they running?


----------



## Lotus99 (Apr 27, 2015)

got it was bbcs thank you


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Lotus99 said:


> got it was bbcs thank you


That makes sense. There is never a need to use BBCs with SWM


----------



## Lotus99 (Apr 27, 2015)

swm 13 is great and its single line! 16 swm single line would be even better. I didn't lose any channels it looks like all the music channels in the 800's are working.


----------



## Lotus99 (Apr 27, 2015)

swm 13 is great and its single line! 16 swm single line would be even better. I didn't lose any channels it looks like all the music channels in the 800's are working. My 1x 8 splitter is one port short of what I need. I need a 10 if they make that.


----------

